# Programming the Remote



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Can I teach/change a Dish remote’s command while in the SAT mode?

According to the instructions the Dish remote can learn while in the TV, DVD or AUX mode. But I would like to change just the volume & mute in SAT mode to control my A/V receiver. Is this possible? I have not tried it out of concern of screwing up the SAT mode commands.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes. If you look in the manual, or at the manual online, there is a way to set the remote so that the volume and mute buttons ALWAYS control the AV receiver.

See the pics I copied from the 722k manual. It would help if you mentioned what remote/receiver you have.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

dmspen said:


> Yes. If you look in the manual, or at the manual online, there is a way to set the remote so that the volume and mute buttons ALWAYS control the AV receiver.
> 
> See the pics I copied from the 722k manual. It would help if you mentioned what remote/receiver you have.


I did see that in the manual. But the manual was not clear to me. For example on the page that shows your diagrams it states "When the remote is setup to operate your TV, the VOLUME and MUTE buttons will adjust your TV volume".

Are they talking about when the remote is in the SAT mode or the TV mode?

I never programmed my remote to operate the TV, yet the Volume & Mute buttons do show a display on the TV screen when I use these in the SAT mode & they do affect these TV functions. I presume the Volume & Mute buttons affect the Dish DVR's output which in turn affects the signal going into the TV. So in one respect the Dish remote is operating the TV's Volume & Mute in SAT mode.

And it appears I can program the Dish remote's TV mode to do the same thing.

Do I need to program the TV mode in addition to the AUX mode?


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I played around a bit more & the Dish remote in SAT mode actually does control the TV's Volume & Mute. I never use this function because I need to control the A/V receiver & therefore never paid attention that the remote's TV mode indicator actually lights up when doing this.

I did try the TV mode & only a few of the TV's functions can be controlled, therefore the remote could never have been programmed to operate the TV. However whatever default codes are in the remote obviously do control a few of the TV's functions. This is what was confusing.

I'll proceed to program the remote as per the instructions for an A/V receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Mike109 said:


> I did try the TV mode & only a few of the TV's functions can be controlled, therefore the remote could never have been programmed to operate the TV.


That's limited mode. To take it off, press
Yellow (shortcut to Settings menu) > Remote Control > Limited Mode


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried all the codes for the A/V receiver but none turned it off as per testing it. Since I really didn't care about that function I just tried the Mute & Volume and they worked in AUX mode. So I followed the instructions and everything is OK. The Dish remote in SAT mode now controls the A/V receiver. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

